# Upgrading thru Delta but bought on Expedia?



## hefleycatz (Apr 3, 2015)

Does anyone know if I buy Delta flights through Expedia,  can I then go and upgrade through Delta with the Economy Comfort?  I can find a better price at expedia, but some days are different with the cost of EC ?  

Thank you.

Lee


----------



## artringwald (Apr 3, 2015)

We booked a trip through Princess Cruises and were able to upgrade to EC on Delta's web site. To make sure, I'd suggest registering with Delta SkyMiles if you haven't already, and then use the SkyMiles ID when you book it on Expedia. If you try the upgrade within 24 hours of booking, and it doesn't work, you can cancel with no penalty.


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 3, 2015)

artringwald said:


> We booked a trip through Princess Cruises and were able to upgrade to EC on Delta's web site. To make sure, I'd suggest registering with Delta SkyMiles if you haven't already, and then use the SkyMiles ID when you book it on Expedia. If you try the upgrade within 24 hours of booking, and it doesn't work, you can cancel with no penalty.



Good Idea! Thanks

lee


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 3, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Does anyone know if I buy Delta flights through Expedia,  can I then go and upgrade through Delta with the Economy Comfort?  I can find a better price at expedia, but some days are different with the cost of EC ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Delta will almost always take your money. The only exception, and it's not consistent, is if you pay for a flight using frequent flyer miles. I have no doubt they would welcome your money for a paid seat upgrade.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 4, 2015)

. Thanks.  I'm hoping that's true.


----------



## Pat H (Apr 4, 2015)

I'm curious as to why you don't buy the tickets directly from Delta?


----------



## hefleycatz (Apr 5, 2015)

Expedia is usually a couple hundred cheaper than Delta's website


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2015)

Not Delta, but I heard when United tickets are purchased through Expedia the seats selected are not assured.

When we were flying back from Maui a few weeks ago somehow it seemed everyone's seats on the flight from Maui to Denver got switched.  A woman in front of me in line was trying to get her party seated together.  The gate agent told her that booking through Expedia did not assure them of the seats they selected.  Interesting.  I've always booked directly with the airline.

And a question, if you book through Expedia and have to make a change, or cancel, what happens?  Do you get a credit with the airline for the cancellation?


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 5, 2015)

Luanne said:


> Not Delta, but I heard when United tickets are purchased through Expedia the seats selected are not assured.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




That's really quite unbelievable. Whenever I book from a third party agency (admittedly, that's rare) I always go to the airline to select the seats. The agency gets the same data from the airline in real time, or should, and would be the same. I suspect this is just the gate agent trying to deflect whatever real reason occurred that messed up the seat assignments (assuming she even knew the real reason). They're trying to get everyone on board as fast as possible, and do whatever they can to avoid protracted conversations.

Check Expedia's cancellation policy for info on how they handle it.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## Luanne (Apr 5, 2015)

Ken555 said:


> Check Expedia's cancellation policy for info on how they handle it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad



Thanks.  If I ever decide to book with Expedia, which I probably won't,  I'll be sure to check their policies.


----------



## sjsharkie (Apr 6, 2015)

Upgrades are generally controlled by fare class.  Depending on the fare class purchased, certain seats may be eligible for upgrade, pricing may be different for upgrades from certain fare classes, etc.

I also doubt the check-in agent's story about seat selection.  With any booking, you are not guaranteed a specific seat -- i.e., air marshal could bump you from your specific seat.  However, these instances would be rare.  I doubt specifically booking on Expedia would increase your chances of your seats being reassigned.

-ryan


----------



## Pat H (Apr 6, 2015)

I never fly Delta but doesn't Delta have a fare guarantee? I have never found Expedia, Orbitz, etc. to have cheaper fares than the airline itself. Not questioning what you say, just curious. Always looking for the lowest fare.


----------



## Passepartout (Apr 6, 2015)

hefleycatz said:


> Expedia is usually a couple hundred cheaper than Delta's website



I don't check/compare flights/prices unless I'm booking travel, but without exception, I find every price paid directly through Delta to be within pennies of any search/ booking agent I've used. Obviously your experience differs. We quit actually 'pulling the trigger' at 3rd party booking agents after having costly difficulties with the carrier after paying some other entity. Too much opportunity for them (either one) to say 'not my problem, make the other outfit fix it'. Since booking directly with the airline, after searching Travelocity, Orbitz, Expedia and others, it has always been the right decision.

Jim


----------



## bogey21 (Apr 6, 2015)

Passepartout said:


> We quit actually 'pulling the trigger' at 3rd party booking agents after having costly difficulties with the carrier after paying some other entity. Too much opportunity for them (either one) to say 'not my problem, make the other outfit fix it'.



Back when I was traveling millions of miles for my employer I *always* booked directly with the airline for many of the same reasons.  In additon changing, cancelling, upgrading, etc. were always more certain.  I always booked my own flights despite having an in house travel agent at my work.

George


----------



## Ken555 (Apr 6, 2015)

Pat H said:


> I never fly Delta but doesn't Delta have a fare guarantee? I have never found Expedia, Orbitz, etc. to have cheaper fares than the airline itself. Not questioning what you say, just curious. Always looking for the lowest fare.




There are definitely some savings to be found by booking at an online travel agency. Unfortunately, most of the savings are at vendors that you've never heard of...I recently discovered this as I researched a complex itinerary and didn't like the fares the airlines were offering direct. I ended up buying direct for the reasons mentioned in this thread, but if you really want to save a few dollars you can do so on many flights, even Delta. I have no knowledge about their fare guarantee you mention and have no idea how much effort it would take to have it apply to a booking.


Sent from my iPad


----------



## uop1497 (Apr 6, 2015)

In March of 2014, I booked our air ticket with Delta directly and select row 14 for 4 of us.  

Two days before my travel day (in end of October 2014). I logged in Delta website and learnt that we were moved to row 25. I contacted Delta airline. The agent told me that although I did select our seat at the time purchased my tickets, Delta can reassigned the seat anytime they want to do.

FYI, there is no air craft changing in my case . Delta has never informed me thru email regarding their decision of seat reassignment .The fly number and and aircraft was the same in my itinerary. II guessed that Delta took away my seats to sell it at high price. Since then, I no longer want to fly with Delta.


----------

